# Fly rod jerkbait? Crazy talk.



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Right? Well...maybe not. 










Here's a short snippet of it underwater. Not the greatest video, but you get the idea.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpb7M1UgN9s[/ame]


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

That's awesome, cream! That should drive the bass nuts.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd call it more of a swim bait than a jerk bait.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'd call it more of a swim bait than a jerk bait.


Semantics. But I'll toss this one up to Bass Pro Shops. Browse their site for jerk baits: http://www.basspro.com/Fishing-Bait...es/Type-Jerkbaits-Minnows/_/N-1z0uxaqZ1z0v4k5


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Cream,

that thing is awesome! I have been doing the same thing, but more along the lines of a soft plastic jerk bait and have been getting awesome results.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Interesting. Will be waiting for a report.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

crkwader said:


> Cream,
> 
> that thing is awesome! I have been doing the same thing, but more along the lines of a soft plastic jerk bait and have been getting awesome results.


Please explain further I'd like to see this. Sounds interesting. 

Cream, those look killer man!!!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> Please explain further I'd like to see this. Sounds interesting.
> 
> Cream, those look killer man!!!


IMG_0001 by PhillTheDude


Basically its two articulated hooks, non- weighted because the materials absorb water which helps it sink. it moves tons in the water, and acts closely to the action of a jerk bait.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

crkwader said:


> IMG_0001 by PhillTheDude
> 
> 
> Basically its two articulated hooks, non- weighted because the materials absorb water which helps it sink. it moves tons in the water, and acts closely to the action of a jerk bait.


Very nice I like everything about.


----------

